# Ils n'ont aucun intérêt à refuser



## Schrodinger's_Cat

*Ils n'ont aucun intérêt à refuser.*

Il mio tentativo: Non hanno nessun interesse per rifiutare.


----------



## itka

Mi sembra (ma è sempre da controllare dai nativi) che si dovrebbe dire :
_"Non hanno nessun interesse *a* rifiutare"._


----------



## Angel.Aura

itka said:


> _"Non hanno nessun interesse *a* rifiutare"._


Confermo


----------



## Schrodinger's_Cat

Ho pensato che l' espressione sia stata fissata, c'est-à-dire:

*montrer de l'intérêt pour* = mostrare (dell') interesse per

Pensavo che "interesse per" fosse fissato

E.g. *Je n'éprouve aucun intérêt pour le théâtre * =  Non mostro/non ho alcun interesse per il teatro


----------



## itka

_Penso_ (ma non sono mai sicura di niente in italiano !) che dipende dalla parola che segue :
mostrare dell'interesse *per* + nome
avere interesse *a* + verbo all'infinitivo


----------



## brian

itka said:


> _Penso_ (ma non sono mai sicura di niente in italiano !) che dipend*a* dalla parola che segue :
> mostrare dell'interesse *per* + nome
> avere interesse *a* + verbo all'infinitivo



Direi che hai ragione, solo che _dell'_ non ci vuole:

_mostrare interesse *per* qualcosa/qualcuno
avere interesse *a* qualcosa/qualcuno
_


----------



## itka

> solo che _dell'_ non ci vuole


 Ma certo ! Hai ragione ! Sono influenzata dal francese !


----------



## Schrodinger's_Cat

Laura, Brian, Itka,

Merci de votre aide.


----------

